# Ice Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lake is all froze with a few open holes remaining in various places.

There's about 7 inches on the north side and there were some people out today, including some permanents.

We spent most of our time chasing our ice house around in the wind...


----------

